# Western Poly or steel?



## speedydog5 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am getting a new plow but i am leaning toward the pro poly any reviews on them problems etc or should i get the steel i like the fact of not rusting etc, ??


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

speedydog5;687929 said:


> I am getting a new plow but i am leaning toward the pro poly any reviews on them problems etc or should i get the steel i like the fact of not rusting etc, ??


if your truck can hold a poly get it. strength / durability wise a poly will hold up just as good as a steel plow. i also think they push snow a little better , the snow rolls off easier and doesn't stick to the plow as much as it does with steel.


----------



## GA73 (Feb 6, 2006)

except when this happens


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

GA73;688057 said:


> except when this happens


ok i stand corrected ! 

how the hell did that happen ?


----------



## econolinerick (Dec 7, 2006)

I've been using the Poly Pro for a few years with no problems at all. The rest of the steel frame, motor, etc is rusting like crazy (as does everything left outside in my area).

As far as snow sticking I'm not convinced it's any different than steel. My private road through a swamp melts the snow from the ground up because of the high water table, and all that slush freezes right to the moldboard as bad as steel. When I'm done plowing I end up shoveling a hundred pounds or more off.

Mine is a 2003 and is fading in color. I wonder what it will be like in 5 more years?? 10 more?? Most 'plastic' type material gets brittle from exposure to UV rays, I don't know what is promised or guaranteed with poly. Bought mine used.

Once or twice I thought I had punctured it like the photo above, one time hit a 20' long 2" galvanized pipe on end while plowing a construction site. Thought for sure I'd have pushud it right through but no damage at all. I suppose a small hole like that above would be an easy repair if it were to happen, the truck bumper a little harder.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a 93 Meyers 8ft poly plow and it works fine, but the snow still sticks to it. The more it gets faded and scratched, the more the snow sticks to it. I didn't notice it until I dropped the plow in front of the customers garage to back blade it and when I backed up, there was a ton of snow that fell off my plow right up tight to their door. Thank God I had a shovel.


----------



## speedydog5 (Dec 23, 2008)

ttt goin today still havent made mind up ?????


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Steel all the way IMO- while I haven't owned a poly plow, to me, plastic in the winter just seems like a problem waiting to happen- steel is the way they were always made in the past- that's what I would buy- that's what I have! ussmileyflag


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

I have Meyers Poly Plow and it is great. The only problem is that if you decide you want a set of wings on it, you have to jump through some extra hoops to do it. REad back a week or two and it will explained to you.

Good luck


----------



## GA73 (Feb 6, 2006)

nekos;688066 said:


> ok i stand corrected !
> 
> how the hell did that happen ?


was plowing a camp road in the dark and puff a little extra snow on the windshield. finnished the run and came back threw there was the rest of this tree hanging in the air over the road. told my daughter lucky that didnt come through the windshield. got home a got a hell of a surprise.
it was about 5 degrees f when it happened and was traveling at about 25-30 mph.

best part was it is on of those "buddy jobs". he works for Boss. those pictures were the talk of the engineering dept.
just a peice of tin sheet metal screwed into patch it for now


----------



## speedydog5 (Dec 23, 2008)

well my choice was steel thanks for the input i think the pic made my mind thanks


----------

